# Weather Icon's



## salida (Mar 2, 2004)

I am doing a Weather Forecasting Project and I was wondering if anyone had any good weather icons, or knew where I could find some satisfactory weather icons.

Thanks

Porter


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2004)

What exactly do you mean by "icons"?


----------



## salida (Mar 3, 2004)

An Icon that could be used in a 5 day forecast, or something like that.  I am not sure if I am legally allowed to take one from weather.com or something like that.  Thanks.

porter


----------



## teachski (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.jdawiseman.com/papers/trivia/weather-icons.html
http://www.entity.cc/ICONS/weather-icons.php
http://www.worldweather.org/wx_icon.htm
http://www.classroomclipart.com/cgi-bin/kids/imageFolio.cgi?direct=Clipart/Weather
http://www.entity.cc/archives12.php

Here are just a few of the sites I found with weather icons.  All I did was a search.  Good luck on your project.  Try dogpile for a search...I would do it for you but I have to leave now for a concert...my niece has a solo on trumpet.


----------



## salida (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the help, 

It?s actually a semester long project where I am forecasting a five day forecast for my school, both posted and on the TV.  Should be fun an interesting.

However, I do need one more favor, Are there any meteorologists out there who would be wiling to do a job shadow.  More specifically a forecaster who specializes in pinpoint forecasts.  The job shadow would not need to be done in the traditional format, and could even be solely and interview.  It could even be done while skiing.  If anyone wants to volunteer I would be obliged.

Porter

salida@comcast.net


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2004)

weatherskicat runs http://www.bestskiweather.com/

Also, I know Joshua (not Joshua B) has a few years of meteorology schooling behind him. Maybe PM one or both of them?


----------



## salida (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## teachski (Mar 4, 2004)

You could also try Jeremy D. from NELSAP.  He is a meteorologist out in New York State.  If he has the time he more than likely would help you.  I'd send him an email though, I would not rely on him seeing your post there.


----------

